# GT vs VT Game Thread



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

So you guys Ready?? Any thoughts on the Game? I am extremely Excited but at the same Time Nervous... Lane Stadium is not an easy place to play in!

GO Jackets


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

Always excited for the opener, think our offense can score, let's just hope the defense can hold.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 3, 2012)

Blacksburg is a cool town.  It is nice to go to an away game and not have some idiot bark at you or trying to hump your leg.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

EXCITED!!!! PUMPED!!!! You name it! We need to get this one to start the season off right! This will be a HUGE win!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm hoping Vad Lee gets some snaps. I dieing to see if this kid is as good as advertised.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Blacksburg is a cool town.  It is nice to go to an away game and not have some idiot bark at you or trying to hump your leg.



Not to derail the thread but Clemson is another nice place to watch a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Blacksburg is a cool town.  It is nice to go to an away game and not have some idiot bark at you or trying to hump your leg.



Even when your team plays someone else UGA is still in your head!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

Good luck boys I hope yall win! Going to be tough game, but if you do win it could set yall up fro a great year. If Groh made some good progress with the D yall wil have a chance if not VT will roll!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Even when your team plays someone else UGA is still in your head!



Just giving a compliment where it is due.  It is not my fault dwag fans are generally morans.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pulling for GA Tech, but thin VA Tech rolls.  There is a Woodyite that is a manager for GA Tech.  Nice kid named Nic that worked for me over the summer.  Hoping the Jackets can pull it out.


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 3, 2012)

Cant wait. Go Hokies!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothing personal, but i need VT to win to have a clean sweep in LanierSpots pick'ems this week!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing personal, but i need VT to win to have a clean sweep in LanierSpots pick'ems this week!



Me too.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am hearing a lot of people talk about T- Storms tonight and the game might get cacelled! That better not happen!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> I am hearing a lot of people talk about T- Storms tonight and the game might get cacelled! That better not happen!!



Isac just won't go away.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> I am hearing a lot of people talk about T- Storms tonight and the game might get cacelled! That better not happen!!



Better not happen... Insane how football is now.. back in the day they would play a game during a freakin tornado!


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Just giving a compliment where it is due.  It is not my fault dwag fans are generally morans.



Go Morans!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2012)

Rar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing personal, but i need VT to win to have a clean sweep in LanierSpots pick'ems this week!






Moran, you suck . . .


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Just giving a compliment where it is due.  It is not my fault dwag fans are generally morans.



What is a dwag?
What is a moran?


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

Havent seen the last few years what the hype was with VT?  Been saying for a while theyre the most overated team to start the season for a while.  I see a GT win.   If the Oline is what its said to be GT may be a handful.   Go GT.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gin You know what a Tennessee  Fan told me the other day.. VT is the most talented Team outside the SEC.. I laughed at him and walked away...lol... Whats to say GT's defense is not a 100% better then last year??


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

VT is a well coached team......Special teams,defense and playing at home all add up to a VT win!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 3, 2012)

Blacksburg is a very nice place to watch a game.

That being said.... I hope GT walks into their living room and throws over a trash can full of butt WHOOPIN!!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 3, 2012)

ribs are coming off the smoker at 7:30. fixin' ta eat, drink...and hopefully be merry watching this game. GO JACKETS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm a dawg I despise Vt maybe the only time I type this can't believe I am right now but Dang this is hard. GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2012)

Go Jackets....we are frying their mascot here at the house.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 3, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I'm a dawg I despise Vt maybe the only time I type this can't believe I am right now but Dang this is hard. GO JACKETS!!!



Turn in your Dawg card.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Not too impressed with the GT uniforms. Looks like it'll be hard to see numbers tonight.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Game time!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Go jackets!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not too impressed with the GT uniforms. Looks like it'll be hard to see numbers tonight.



Never mind. They changed their shirts.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2012)

The jacket uniforms look awesome.     


Pulling for you guys tonight.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 3, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Turn in your Dawg card.



Haha never


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> The jacket uniforms look awesome.
> 
> 
> Pulling for you guys tonight.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 3, 2012)

The coldest I have ever been in my life was in Lane Stadium in Blacksburg watching Michael Vick and the Hokies beat up on West Virginia.  I didn't have a coat and it was freezing that night...

Blacksburg is a cool place to watch a game - the crowd is insanely loud and it's fun to hear the home team crowd and the rivals section chant against each other.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Not liking what I see so far!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2012)

Virginia tech running Auburns 2010 offense.   Could be trouble.  Lol


Logan Thomas is stout.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 3, 2012)

Gonna be an ugly night in Nerd Nation


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Man we suck!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

It just the 1st quarter. Settle down and let the game play out!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

We needed that!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It just the 1st quarter. Settle down and the game play out!



Many we just gotta warm up lol


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

I think we may have the ugliest uniforms in college football.


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothing to jump up and down like most all games this week but i think the GT o line will wear down the VT D line.   Late in the game GT will take over.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I think we may have the ugliest uniforms in college football.



I like them.


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> Gin You know what a Tennessee  Fan told me the other day.. VT is the most talented Team outside the SEC.. I laughed at him and walked away...lol... Whats to say GT's defense is not a 100% better then last year??



  Did you have any kids with you?   If you did i hope you let them know thats the results of illegal drugs or too much of the ole hooch.   Gt defense doesnt look horrible but i wouldnt jump up and down about it....That o line is sweet.


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> The jacket uniforms look awesome.
> 
> 
> Pulling for you guys tonight.



Come on Spots, don't lie.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

gin house said:


> Did you have any kids with you?   If you did i hope you let them know thats the results of illegal drugs or too much of the ole hooch.   Gt defense doesnt look horrible but i wouldnt jump up and down about it....That o line is sweet.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 3, 2012)

holy cow...that tricycle race commercial was priceless....you gotta be kidding me.  If anyone can provide me a youtube link on that there is some great video magic that could be had....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 3, 2012)

never mind, I found it...bwhahahahaha


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Man we are lucky to be where we are at right now!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> never mind, I found it...bwhahahahaha





This will not end well for Ga Tech.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> never mind, I found it...bwhahahahaha


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 3, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> never mind, I found it...bwhahahahaha



Wow, all I can say is wow.

GT defensive front looks much better though.  Both offenses look like they forgot to get of the bus.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

More worried about the game then racing bikes!


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> More worried about the game then racing bikes!



You mean Trikes


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

The line is giving Washington all day....Looks like we arent the only ones in need of a QB who will throw. lol    GT is wasting time.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Our defense showed up... Offense is back at home!'


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Defense is keeping us in it!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Defense is looking good... Offense... Not so much...


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Offense looks to be coming alive a little now!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

GT starting to gash them now........


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Boy.. Tevin sure does make a lot of bad reads. Really would like to have seen Vad on that snap instead of Days...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

It's time!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

I think a TD here would seal it.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

We gotta score on this drive!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I think a TD here would seal it.



We need it bad 9 min drive!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep. But Tevin keeps making horrible reads.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh well ......


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

And just like that...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

That was some p poor play calling. Tevin Washington in the shotgun twice?


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

First reception by a receiver all night! No passing attack at all. Not much of running attack either.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Tevin just stepped up and made up for all his bad reads! Let's hol em' D!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Might of pulled that outa you know where. lol


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes yes yes!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

GT's quarterback is killing them.   The line blocks well but on a blitz he turns around and gets in the fetal position.   Maybe they can hold VT off for a min.....GO GT.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Please defense!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is it !!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

VT gonn have a chanc to win with a field goal!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Man what a game so far!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> VT gonn have a chanc to win with a field goal!



No win ...tie!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Choke act D...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Over time


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

44 secs left & bugs breakdown!  They deserve to lose it.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

That game was ours...come in defense!


----------



## boothy (Sep 3, 2012)

Dang Tech!  Pull it out in OT!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

College don't  have ties! My math is off there. lol


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Let's go Jackets!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Come on Tech!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

We lost


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh well hard fought game!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 3, 2012)

Was that Reggie Ball?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Tech will never do anything with that garbage QB


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

QB threw that game away!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jackets blew that one twice!


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

Its official.....Washington sucks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> Oh well hard fought game!!



Looks like it will be a tough loss.  Not the start you want...but a good game for you guys...especially on the road.  Was hoping y'all would pull it out.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> Tech will never do anything with that garbage QB



Best statement in the thread! If Vad Lee is so great, why didn't he get to play?


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

So - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

Good game Tech! Tough loss!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well at least I got all perfect picks week one.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jackets - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Best statement in the thread! If Vad Lee is so great, why didn't he get to play?



Vad is a passing QB. Probably hasn't mastered the option and the reads you have to make... Plus Washington is a senior... Paul Johnson always seems to show upper class favoritism.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> You need to chill dude! I pull for GT when they're not playing Ga's real team!



Sorry heat of the moment. I apologize...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> You need to chill dude! I pull for GT when they're not playing Ga's real team!



Home boy is just in the heat of the moment...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

How do you bloW it with 44 sec


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> Jackets - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!!!



Yep. While that sorry excuse of a QB keeps playing we will continue to suck!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Our season is pretty much shot.. Now VT has to lose twice and we have to win out!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Home boy is just in the heat of the moment...



Yep.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Absolutely nothing to be ashamed of tech! Had VT in trouble for sure.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> Our season is pretty much shot.. Now VT has to lose twice and we have to win out!



Going to be tough. But I will say our D looked light years better than the last 2 years.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

GT gave that away!!!


----------



## General Lee (Sep 3, 2012)

Tech has now lost 6 out their last 8 games with one of those wins coming against Duke. The Paul Johnson fluky high school offense experiment didn't work. Time for a new coach.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Tech has now lost 6 out their last 8 games with one of those wins coming against Duke. The Paul Johnson fluky high school offense experiment didn't work. Time for a new coach.



I'll give him this year and maybe next. If its still like this I will agree with you.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2012)

All right guys..... some of ya'll need to step back and cool off before posting. Great game by both teams.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am going to bed before I get more angry!


----------



## bonaireboy (Sep 3, 2012)

vt wont lose 2 games in the conf...this was a devistating lose...good teams dont lose with 44 sec....gt didnt give it away...we only scored 17........frickenme...its tuff to be a jacket!! washington isnt good enough, good players dont make a great play then a bad play...they are solidly good every play.....


----------



## bonaireboy (Sep 3, 2012)

and again...if u have longer then 2 weeks to prepare....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2012)

Ga Tech should have won. Tough loss that's for sure.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Ga Tech should have won. Tough loss that's for sure.



Yeah... Good teams don't blow a lead with 44 seconds to go... so in the name of Rob Schneider off of the water boy "oh know, we suck again!"

I saw what that Defensive lineman said from Missouri earlier.. I hope you guys wax the floor with them... He has no clue about the SEC... but he is fixing to find out!


----------



## General Lee (Sep 3, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> I'll give him this year and maybe next. If its still like this I will agree with you.


You're right. Maybe he will have "his" recruits in place by then.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

General Lee said:


> You're right. Maybe he will have "his" recruits in place by then.



Yeah... Old saying... I guess its more of me hoping he can get it done.. than thinking he WILL get it done...


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe we can get Vad and Synjin some reps against the Blue Hose this weekend...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

Either way yall went to their house and gave them all they could handle. No shame there at all. D looked alot better. Not going to dog you on the PJ O, but dang!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

Dog away.. I am calm now lol... it just isn't working... If something doesn't give in the next year or so.. it will be time for a change again... I'm sick of the 7-8 win years.. there is no reason Tech shouldnt average 9-10 wins a year with the occasional 7-8 win year....


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2012)

Defense lost this game.  Its not on Washington.  He put the team ahead with 44 seconds left to play.   If the Defense cant keep the team from going 75 yards in 44 seconds, wont matter how good the offense plays.

Washington stepped up on that last drive.  Made a heck of a thrown on 3rd and long as well.

Same old D. And trust me, I know how that is


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2012)

And I take back two things I said earlier in this thread.

That is absolutely NOT the Auburn 2010 offense and Logan Thomas is hot garbage.   Heisman my tail........


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 4, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Defense lost this game.  Its not on Washington.  He put the team ahead with 44 seconds left to play.   If the Defense cant keep the team from going 75 yards in 44 seconds, wont matter how good the offense plays.



I don't place one bit of that loss on the defense. They played outstanding and gave a chance. Yeah, they had one missed tackle that really crushed us towards the end. It looked to me like Tevin just threw the ball up for grabs. He should have just went down and gave us a shot at a field goal.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 4, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Tech has now lost 6 out their last 8 games with one of those wins coming against Duke. The Paul Johnson fluky high school offense experiment didn't work. Time for a new coach.



I'm gonna swallow my pride and agree with you 100%.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't place one bit of that loss on the defense. They played outstanding and gave a chance. Yeah, they had one missed tackle that really crushed us towards the end. It looked to me like Tevin just threw the ball up for grabs. He should have just went down and gave us a shot at a field goal.




I agree he bombed in overtime but he made a great drive to take the lead.  Defense has to hold in that case.  No way it should have went to overtime.  

But I look at things differently.  Defenses need to hold when they are needed.  Especially when there is only 44 seconds left in the game and the team has to go 75 yards.   Its not like VT and Thomas was clicking.    They were not..

In the end, the defense has to hold.


----------



## Buck (Sep 4, 2012)

Tough loss guys.  I gave it my best shot to stay awake last night but checked out about 10:30.

As an outsider I don't see anyway to place blame on the defense.  This was a hard faught game that came down to who made the fewest mistakes in OT.

Honestly, neither team looked in top form last night, but how many teams did opening week?  Very few.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it's a proven fact that teams that have time to prepare for this offense do a pretty good job at defending it.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I think it's a proven fact that teams that have time to prepare for this offense do a pretty good job at defending it.



  Jaybo Shaw should have started over Nesbitt too right?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Either way yall went to their house and gave them all they could handle. No shame there at all. D looked alot better. Not going to dog you on the PJ O, but dang!


It was a good team effort.  Lots of work still to do.  A loss sucks everytime but if the teams gives good effort and plays hard i find it hard to falt the boys.  Ultimately PJ has not produced a good QB.  We will have to see of one of the young guys can step up and get it done.  Tevin is good enough for nine or 10 wins this year.  The D was a substantial improvement.  We will see how we stack up down the road on O.  For what its worth Bud Foster believes he has best or second best D ever.  Will be interesting to see how they progress.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 4, 2012)

The time to prepare had little to do with last night's game.

PJ's playcalling was boring and predictable last night, imo.  That and a few whiffed blocks stalled the offense.  I won't talk too much about Tevin except to say that I wanted Vad Lee to get a lot of snaps last year so he wouldn't be inexperienced this year.  But I guess we'll have 12 games of Tevin again this year, choking it away in the most clutch situations...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Tech has now lost 6 out their last 8 games with one of those wins coming against Duke. The Paul Johnson fluky high school offense experiment didn't work. Time for a new coach.




You go hang your coach and we will keep ours.  Both have done very well for their respective teams.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

For anyone that has never been Blacksburg is a very nice place and great for a trip.  Great fans,  nice downtown area, really nice stadium, and great backdrop in the mountains.  The stadium was not as loud as I had thought it would be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Highly disappointed . . .


----------



## General Lee (Sep 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You go hang your coach and we will keep ours.  Both have done very well for their respective teams.


 By all means,sign Fishfry to a 10 year contract.


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a little perspective (from a hard core Tech fan), we were playing defense all night with a total of 14 guys! We were missing 3 starters on defense and 2 were replace by freshmen. The guys had jello for legs by the 4th quarter because they had been on the field all night! 44 seconds or not, tough to stop a flipping fast and fresh WR when you have been running around for hours and he comes in after a breather. 

The other thing is the blocking was awful! CPJ tried some other unpredictable plays but we couldn't even execute the basic stuff because our guys weren't blocking the edge. Hard to do anything fancy when you can't even run the base offense. Don't blame Tevin one bit. He was running for his life and trying to win it for us.

Blocking the edge needs to be the focus of practice this week. 

Special teams looked great and once we get those guys back on defense, this unit will be deeeeep!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

*Time for CPJ to go bye-bye*

I said it last year I'll say it this year. Time for Coach Paul Johnson to pack his bags. 

Do you want to be a mediocre ACC team or a great Div. I NCAA football team?

Oh but wait CPJ doesn't have his players. This year he does, and again we'll be middle of the road. Next year, he'll have the great Vad Lee in as QB and again mediocre.

Get the CPJ dust out of your eyes and wake up.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 4, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> What is a dwag?
> What is a moran?




OK, nevermind.  Having watched the end of the game I now know what a dwag and a moran is.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 4, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> How do you bloW it with 44 sec



You call a blitz on 4th down with 4 yards to go and your competitior out of field goal range...

Dumbest call of the weekend


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 4, 2012)

jeff phillips said:


> you call a blitz on 4th down with 4 yards to go and your competitior out of field goal range...
> 
> Dumbest call of the weekend



qft


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

*Ball*

Tevin Washington = Reggie Ball


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Tevin Washington = Reggie Ball



Been waiting for this to come up. At least Reggies ball made it out of bounds, who cares what down it was.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't agree with the assessment.   Reggie Ball, while making plenty of stupid mistakes, also won some big games and passed for over 8k yards.   Washington has not.   

A loss is a loss - but here are my observations.   The Defense played pretty well, maybe even surprisingly well considering what we've gotten used to.  I think the seat is going to get pretty warm under PJ's butt if he sticks with Washington all year and Tech loses all their key games and at the same time doesn't build up another QB who is a legitimate passing threat.  I don't want it to seem like I am blaming it all on Washington, I'm not - the blocking and overall offensive execution was poor.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

General Lee said:


> By all means,sign Fishfry to a 10 year contract.



So you get a kick out of poking fun at people that have actually accomplished something in life...most call that jealousy.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

crucible02 said:


> Just a little perspective (from a hard core Tech fan), we were playing defense all night with a total of 14 guys! We were missing 3 starters on defense and 2 were replace by freshmen. The guys had jello for legs by the 4th quarter because they had been on the field all night! 44 seconds or not, tough to stop a flipping fast and fresh WR when you have been running around for hours and he comes in after a breather.
> 
> The other thing is the blocking was awful! CPJ tried some other unpredictable plays but we couldn't even execute the basic stuff because our guys weren't blocking the edge. Hard to do anything fancy when you can't even run the base offense. Don't blame Tevin one bit. He was running for his life and trying to win it for us.
> 
> ...



While I agree the blocking wasn't great (pass blocking was actually OK for once) I counted AT LEAST 8 or so plays were Tevin read the Defense completely wrong... on atleast 6 of the short gain B back runs he could have kept the ball and the pitch man was WIDE OPEN... Blocking is not the excuse for those kinds of missed reads... he has ran this offense long enough that he should know how to read a defense at least decent... he can't read a defense AT ALL.. IMO he was worse than the blocking with the mis reads... again... my opinion...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I said it last year I'll say it this year. Time for Coach Paul Johnson to pack his bags.
> 
> Do you want to be a mediocre ACC team or a great Div. I NCAA football team?
> 
> ...



You're free to voice your opinion to the AD.  I am sure he would love your insight into the situation.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Loved the fact that both looked beatable.

Not necessarily by UM mind you but still beatable.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Loved the fact that both looked beatable.
> 
> Not necessarily by UM mind you but still beatable.



Yep.. they did... as did Miami... good luck to your Canes until they meet Georgia Tech!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Loved the fact that both looked beatable.
> 
> Not necessarily by UM mind you but still beatable.



I can agree but would have to say that so did everybody else that wasn't Alabama.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

> You're free to voice your opinion to the AD. I am sure he would love your insight into the situation.



Do you mean the same AD that under his watch and command ended with us vacating our 2009 fball wins?

Or the same AD that let us go from #2 in the NATION in Basketball to bottom of ACC?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I can agree but would have to say that so did everybody else that wasn't Alabama.



And I must admit.. Granted they weren't playing the Navy of old.. Notre Dame looked pretty good to me...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

It seems that this thread has taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Do you mean the same AD that under his watch and command ended with us vacating our 2009 fball wins?
> 
> Or the same AD that let us go from #2 in the NATION in Basketball to bottom of ACC?


Your first statement is inaccurate.  The second shows your lack of intelligence regarding all things GT.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It seems that this thread has taken a turn for the worse.



x2


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

Says in this official link http://www.gtannualreport.com/#/home that Dan Radakovich has been there 7 yrs as AD. I believe 2009 is within 7 yrs.

I say bottom of ACC in Basketball b/c he wouldn't fire Hewitt fast enough.



> But in three out of four seasons from 2007 to 2011, Hewitt's team posted losing records. For the 2010-11 season, attendance and general fan interest had diminished to the point that Tech failed to sell out a single home game in Alexander Memorial Coliseum. Georgia Tech finished the season 13-18 and were eliminated in the first round of the ACC Tournament


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Says in this official link http://www.gtannualreport.com/#/home that Dan Radakovich has been there 7 yrs as AD. I believe 2009 is within 7 yrs.
> 
> I say bottom of ACC in Basketball b/c he wouldn't fire Hewitt fast enough.



Your statement said that we vacated our football wins.  Was incorrect.  The money had to be attained to fire the basketball coach...it was a dummy move by the former AD.   I didn't take you as a kid to raise so I am not going to continue to sit here and spoon feed you to bring you up to speed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Your statement said that we vacated our football wins.  Was incorrect.  The money had to be attained to fire the basketball coach...it was a dummy move by the former AD.   I didn't take you as a kid to raise so I am not going to continue to sit here and spoon feed you to bring you up to speed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 5, 2012)

Just Google for GT vacated 2009 wins. Alibi some of the findings were prior to Raddy and CPJ but most were under Rad's control.

Again keep this about GT and not me or you.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 5, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Just Google for GT vacated 2009 wins. Alibi some of the findings were prior to Raddy and CPJ but most were under Rad's control.
> 
> Again keep this about GT and not me or you.



The statment had to vacate our football wins from 2009 is incorrect.  Take it however you want.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 5, 2012)

Really like where Johnson blamed himself and the coaches for the players making so many mistakes.. He is usually stubborn and doesn't like to take blame for stuff....


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 8, 2012)

ESPN says we had to vacate wins. And I can't find where GT won an appeal. Did GTwin an appeal to keep its wins?



> " A vacation of all contests won by the football team during the 2009 season after November 24, which is when the university was alerted to the potential eligibility issues.



Link: http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/26403/gt-hit-hard-by-ncaa-must-vacate-2009-title


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 8, 2012)

So read ^ this post and the previous statement you made and see if you can find any discrepancy.  If you want to continue let's move to the GT 2012 thread.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 8, 2012)

I said wins, I didn't provide a quantity.
You know what ASSUME means correct. 

And I found where GT didn't win the appeal either.



> Georgia Tech's NCAA Appeal Denied
> The NCAA Appeals Committee has denied Georgia Tech's appeal of a decision made in July 2011
> 
> 22
> ...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 8, 2012)

Our 09 football wins or something along that is what you said.  That includes all of them.  Now move along.


----------

